# Fursona artwork please?



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi! I can't draw, so can someone make me artwork for my fursona, Galaxy? I want his outer parts of his body to be dark blue, and the insides of his body (Tummy, neck and snout, inside of arms and maybe a bit of her legs)
I would also like a light blue where the two colors intersect.

If you want a clearer image of what I am looking for, here is a ref you can base it on. (on the bottom) And remember: I would appreciate both normal artwork and ref. sheets.

PLEASE NOTE: THIS ARTWORK IS BY NEON SLUSHIE. DO NOT COPY SUIT ENTIRELY. NOVA BELONGS TO NEON SLUSHIE, DO NOT COPY FURSONA.
Also: If you are basing it off this design, Remove all the light blue fur on the head, exept for the nose and tongue.

To Neonslushie: If you are uncomfortable with your artwork on furafinity fourms, I will gladly remove it. Thank you.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 27, 2016)

Oh yeah, let me tell you about my fursona. Galaxy is a tomboyish wolf whom is very self-confident and outgoing with others. These are things I have a hard time being I. Real life ( especially scince I can't draw well.) she may have some fairly noticeable eyelashes, but other than that, looks somewhat masculine.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 27, 2016)

One last thing guys! Just saying, feel free to add hues of purple on Galaxy!      ( preferably on any small details you might add )


----------



## Agatha-Hart (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Snowfurry360!  You didn't mention a budget in your description, but for a 3 view character profile like the one you have as your example, I can do a flat-color for $50 or $35 for two.  You can see a full description of my commission prices here.

And here's some examples of my character sheets (some are slightly nsfw).

It's cool if I'm not what you're looking for, so don't feel pressured to respond--I wish you luck in finding an artist either way!


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi. I have already commisioned a ref sheet by neonslushie, by he/she hasn't responded yet. I sent the request two days ago. Should I wait?


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ok so if I were you I would stay tuned. I am getting nothing from neonslushie, so you might be my next option. I am looking for a ref. Sheet. Just saying I may ask you. I will wait a little late longer for neon slushie, but if no reply, I will ask you.


----------



## Agatha-Hart (Aug 31, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Ok so if I were you I would stay tuned. I am getting nothing from neonslushie, so you might be my next option. I am looking for a ref. Sheet. Just saying I may ask you. I will wait a little late longer for neon slushie, but if no reply, I will ask you.


That's fine with me--you can contact me here or on FA.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 31, 2016)

I got a reply from neonslushie, and he/she will do my artwork. Sorry, but your services are not required. ( at least for now )


----------



## Agatha-Hart (Aug 31, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> I got a reply from neonslushie, and he/she will do my artwork. Sorry, but your services are not required. ( at least for now )


Thanks for getting back to me, it's nice to be kept in the loop!  I hope you keep me in mind for any future commissions, for now, thank you for considering me!


----------

